# Newcomer from Northern VA



## YF12A (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello to all, this looks like my kind of site!

I exist because of Aviation, as my Parents met during the late '40's while both worked for American Airlines in NYC. Dad started at American Export Airlines in 1942 as an A&P, working on the last aircraft Sikorsky ever built, the three Flying Aces, VS-44a's, and a Pby-4. Mom started at A/A in 1941/2, I don't remember why. In 1945, due to a Government ruling as I recall, A/A bought AEA and turned it into American Overseas Airlines, that's when and where my parents met. Then they both were transferred to VA in 1950. I have a ton of stories about those times to share.

Then, as I was a kid growing up, I found out my neighbor was a pilot in the USAF. What I didn't know until my Dad was transferred back to VA in 1971 was that my neighbor was now retired. His name was Brig. Gen. William S. Rader. Then I started to hear about his career as he opened up later in life about WW2, then SAC, Holy Cow! He was shot down in the Battle of Midway on his 17th or 18th mission in a B-17, picked up by a PBY, then went to England and flew for the rest of the War in both the 303rd B/G and then the 306th B/G, being the X/O of one and C/O of the other, I don't remember which, and flying almost 80 missions. I had the really real life 12 O'clock High living next door! Then I started learning about ICBM's, Looking Glass and the Cold War as well, as his wife had been in the OSS!

WW2 Military and Civilian aircraft stories on up to the jet age, I have a ton of them to share, and maybe I can add something useful here as well. It looks like I should post on the stories forum, but I welcome any and all advice or anything else. Thank you all for a great site, I ind of feel at home already!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to some of the stories.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the asylum.

If a guy named Lucky asks you for extra pudding, just give it to him.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)

And please don't tell him that your high heels are nicer than his if you want to stay alive. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2017)

And if there's even a vague chance that he's in the area, *DO NOT *leave the drinks cabinet unattended !!

Welcome from England, where summer has already done Brexit !


----------



## Mungo60 (Aug 27, 2017)

And welcome from me who's down in the Great Southern land. Thats a very interesting story you have there mate, id love to here about it !


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome. Looking forward to those stories


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2017)

Me too. Welcome aboard.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Nice to have another NoVA resident on the forum. I have a connection to RAF Molesworth, home of the 303rd BG...indeed, we used to live about 1.5 miles (as the crow flies) from the airfield. Looking forward to hearing your stories.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to those stories!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2017)

Welcome

Cheers, 
Jefd


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome from down under.


----------

